# Share your story about a coach who your impacted your Archery.



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I would like to take a moment to share a story that I have written about a person who made a deep impact in my archery pursuits:

http://www.bestarcheryforum.com/inde...55.html#msg355

Please take a moment to share the stories of the people who have made a difference in your lives.

Day-to-day training requires a lot of focus, which makes it easy to lose sight of the bigger picture: We're all doing this because someone helped us.

Thank You!

Darren Nothstine


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Larry Wise taught me the proper way to shoot a hinge release,all I can say is thank you Larry you dont know how much of an impact youve had on my shooting.


----------

